# Steam Juiced Plums



## GTS (Jul 9, 2012)

I just used my new steam juicer for the first time yesterday. What a wonderful contraption! I may never make fruit wine again without it. Having read all of the threads containing info on the steam juicers, I had a pretty good idea of what to expect, and I was not disappointed. A week ago my oldest son and I picked 68 lbs of plums in about 40 minutes, took them home and washed then froze them. Saturday I thawed about 32 lbs, and Sunday steam juiced them. I got 13 quarts of really thick rich juice. The juice had an SG of 1.056, which dropped a bit when I added water to about 5.5 gal. Simple syrup was added to bring the SG to 1.090. Acid was 0.7, so I left that alone. Added all the other stuff, pitched the yeast, and this morning had a healthy ferment working. This juice has a fantastic flavor and I am expecting great things from this batch. If I need to make any adjustments, I still have 36 lbs in the freezer.


----------



## pjd (Jul 9, 2012)

GTS, What kind of steam juicer did you get? I am thinking that I need one. Can you give me any information? Thanks,


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 9, 2012)

Phil this is the one I have. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002N5TQUK/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20 I hate to admit it, but it's still a virgin after several years. What ever you chose, ensure it is stainless steel.


----------



## SmallTown (Jul 9, 2012)

Phil here is another one on Ebay just a little less in price




http://www.ebay.com/itm/280739910960?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## roadwarriorsvt (Jul 9, 2012)

I, to, am thinking of getting a steam juicer. Interested in GTS' review.


----------



## GTS (Jul 9, 2012)

This is the one I got:

http://victoriokitchenproducts.com/support/products/victorio-stainless-steel-steam-juicer-11-5-quart/

I found it at several locations from $99 - $126. I purchased through Amazon for $112. It is stainless steel with an aluminum clad bottom for better heat distribution. The instruction booklet was OK, but did not give me the detailed info I was hoping for, maybe none of them will due to the many variables involved. It's not a real heavy weight, but it is constructed of good quality SS as far as I could tell, and is heavy enough to last. The handles are not solid metal, but I would not expect that in something in this price range. The handles on the bottom pan probably got a little too hot to handle comfortably, but since I did not move it while steaming, I'm not sure. The only handle that did get a little hot was the one on the lid. Overall, I am pleased with both the product and the performance, but then, I have nothing to compare it to. The booklet gave some approximate yields for various fruits. Plums were listed as 1-2 cups per pound if I recall correctly. My yield was 3.25 gallons, or 13 qts, or 52 cups, which is 1.625 cups per pound, so the estimated yield was pretty darn close! I think I will really enjoy using this. One last thing, I was somewhat concerned about loss of fruit flavor if I chose not to use the pulp and skins after steaming. I don't think this will be an issue as I tasted both the pulp and plum skins that were left. Not much there in the way of flavor, just sort of bland and gooey. Hope this helps.
Greg


----------



## Poormanfarm (Jul 9, 2012)

GTS, I bought our first Steamer Juicer in 2000. I have used it regularly since we bought it. We bought ours from Lehman's Hardware in Kidron, Ohio. We have used to to make every kind of Jelly imaginable. You can steam the peelings of apples and peaches and make great jelly. Also, we steam muscadine grape juice and can it in a canner. One thing that I have learned that will help you greatly on getting the most juice out of your juicer. Be patient and don't be too quick to get through. When you think you have extracted all the juice that is in the pulp basket, just turn your stove top off and let the steamer juicer sit on the stove top and let it continue to drip. Most of the time I juice late in the evening and I will let the juicer stay on the stove over night after I turn the burner off. You can get an extra 30-40% juice that you never thought was possible or was even left in the pulp. Try it one time and see if this does not help your yeild. At the cost of fruit, you want to get all you can get out of it. BTW, it is great for wines. I have gone to using 100% steamed juice and don't add water.


----------



## WVMountaineerJack (Jul 10, 2012)

We like to put one of those chinese hat strainers over a bucket and dump the pulp in it whenwe are done and let it continue to drip while we start steaming the next batch. Dont forget to add a little extra pectinase. Crackedcork


----------



## GTS (Jul 10, 2012)

CrackedCork,

I did add a little extra pectic enzyme just in case. Hopefully all will go well and it will clear nicely. Right now, it's fermenting merrily along and smells great. Planning on checking SG tonight to see how quickly it is falling.


----------



## SBWs (Jul 11, 2012)

Steam Juicers are great, this is the one I have http://www.amazon.com/Cook-Home-2-Quart-Stainless-Steel-Steamer/dp/B001KB9KCW/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1342040193&sr=8-1&keywords=steam+juicer it's a little small but the price was right and free shipping. The thing I like is I can juice and then store the juice in canning jar. Then I can make wine year round (when I have time) not just when the berries are on. I can also make mixed fruit wines with berries that come on different times of the year.

I do have some recipes I've tried on my Blog http://shellybellywines.wordpress.com/

Also forgot to add the steamed juice is great for making an f-pac. I use a pint of steamed juice and a cup of sugar, heat it up until sugar dissolves, simmer to reduce and then cool and add to wine.


----------



## oneofakindcritter (Sep 18, 2013)

May I ask why you froze them ? just for keeping or do they juice better that way..?


----------



## ffemt128 (Sep 18, 2013)

I have this one. Bought it 4 years ago. Used it for Strawberry and Elderberries. Works great. I didn't pay $210 for it as it's listed for. 

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001KB9KCW/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## btom2004 (Sep 18, 2013)

Your juicer is only 9.5 quarts . There is one there, by the same company that's 11 quarts. The price has been reduced to 83 bucks. I just signed up for an Amazon account and got and additional 50% off, with free shipping. My cost $33.00 bucks.

@It is done because freezing the fruit crystallises the pulp. 


This damages the pulp tissue, making it easier for juice to be extracted from the fruit.. Thus when you go to make juice, by any method due the fruit being frozen first; it yields more juice. Think of it as rolling a lemon, before squeezing it to make juice for lemon.


----------



## oneofakindcritter (Sep 19, 2013)

btom2004 said:


> Your juicer is only 9.5 quarts . There is one there, by the same company that's 11 quarts. The price has been reduced to 83 bucks. I just signed up for an Amazon account and got and additional 50% off, with free shipping. My cost $33.00 bucks.
> 
> @It is done because freezing the fruit crystallises the pulp.
> 
> ...



I never heard this before, But it does make sense..

I just bought my steam juicer on Amazon it is the 11 quart and they had a price of 83. Being a Prime member I get free shipping..But that 50% I missed.


----------



## GTS (Sep 19, 2013)

Freezing the fruit helps break down the cell structure, making it easier to extract the juices through steam juicing.

I steam juiced 40 lbs of blackberries last week and got a yield of 3.5 gallons of juice. I was hoping for a little more, but our weather here in Arkansas has been a little hard on some fruit. Plenty of rain early in the growing season, but bone dry since then.

Greg


----------



## btom2004 (Sep 19, 2013)

oneofakindcritter said:


> I never heard this before, But it does make sense..
> 
> I just bought my steam juicer on Amazon it is the 11 quart and they had a price of 83. Being a Prime member I get free shipping..But that 50% I missed.


You would have to open up a new Amazon credit card account at the time of purchase. 
If you already have one you may not qualify .
If you don't have one you should see if you can cancel the order , apply for the card and then reorder juicer.


----------

